# Deer blind tower help



## asolde (May 22, 2004)

I need to replace the tower/base of my deer blind. It is a 4'x4' box blind. I only want it to be 4' off the ground but I need ideas, pictures and plans to build one. Any help out there would be apprecitated. Thank in advance Alex


----------



## JLC72 (Nov 7, 2006)

Hey Alex, are you wanting to make one out of metal and weld it or looking to build something out of wood?


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

This is a pretty quick and inexpensive way to do a base...it's an industrial pallet rack from a salvage yard. We cut the 4 posts in half and make 2 short stands. The cross bars are ~ 8-10' long and hook into the posts.


----------



## asolde (May 22, 2004)

My wife works at Lowes so I can buy materials at 10% off. I was thinking of making it out those 4"x4" wood garden post. I just don't know how to build it.


JLC72 said:


> Hey Alex, are you wanting to make one out of metal and weld it or looking to build something out of wood?


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Keep an eye out for scaffolding. Comes in 5' sections (you can stack two for 10'). Quick and easy to set up or move, lasts virtually forever and very stable.


----------



## mudcatz71 (Jun 8, 2006)

get the 4x4's in 12' and put them 2' in the ground go up 6 foot and start framing your box out of 2x4's


----------



## JLC72 (Nov 7, 2006)

Alex, I have seen some pretty cool corner brackets over on deertexas.com. They tie the base and 4x4 post together. If I remember right they aren't that cheep, but they will really make things simple. If you have a welder or know someone that does, they would be a piece of cake to build yourself. Check them out and let me know if you need some help figuring it all out.

Here is the link.. http://www.deertexas.com/store/deer_blind.html

I'm sure if you wanted to modify them for your stand that would be easy as well.


----------



## JLC72 (Nov 7, 2006)

Here are a few pictures of the tower I built. It turned out pretty good. I need to build 2 more. I don't have any pictures with the stair case attached to it. Deer season got going to early and I didn't get a chance to get it put up. And I didn't want to be messing around once the season started.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

These will help with the base.

http://www.cabelas.com/prod-1/0028480416685a.shtml


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

JLC72 Man that is one of the coolest blinds Ive seen also like the 45's. great color ............You the man


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*deer stand*

Like others have said, use 4"x4"s or the Elevators (that use shorter 4"x4"s for the legs). The Elevators provide a battered leg (angled not straight legs), that provide resistance to lateral/side forces from the wind. I have not used the Elevators but have friends that have purchased them. I have used 4"x4"x10' for straight legs that provides a 5' box and gets your floor 5' off the ground. The 4"x4"s provide a very sturdy, stable 4'x4' stand. I may build one stand this spring or just move 1 or 2 that I already have. Good luck.


----------

